# BlueEW???? Now With Pics And A Name Poll!!!



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

OK my last litter of ratties was ooooh soo cute found all homes except one i had to keep.. its a pure white Dumbo ear male.. at the time he had ruby eyes now it looks like his eyes are black even in the light.. can they change colors like that? And has anyone ever seen a BEW Dumbo before?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: BEW????*

if his eyes were ruby then they have just darkened in appearance. He would have to be born black-eyed, and they are not common at all.


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: BEW????*

Yea, ruby eyes do darken up. I have a ruby eyed beige and his eyes look black now.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: BEW????*

BEW does exist, so that's possible as well. 

But if his eyes WERE ruby, they probably still are.


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: BEW????*

Here his pics.. you decide.. But i think hes a BEW.. :wink:


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: BEW???? Now With Pics !!!*

Okay, let me give you my address so that you can bring him to live with me...

So adorable!


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: BEW???? Now With Pics !!!*

lol see why i couldn't let this one go lol.. i need a goo name for him if anyone can think of one...


----------



## sunbirdx (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: BEW???? Now With Pics !!!*

If you get him in the sunlight, you will be able to tell. Black eyed rats actually have brown eyes, and it is very apparent in bright light. I also had a ruby-eyed champagne dumbo that looked like she had dark eyes until you got her into some bright light.


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: BEW???? Now With Pics !!!*

i have still no change in color... just glossy dark black..


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: BEW????*



Charlet_2007 said:


>


He looks like a little dreamer to me. You could name him Somnium (Som for short), which I believe is Latin for dreamer.


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: BEW???? Now With Pics !!!*

wow i love it.. i just may go with that one of no one else comes up with a name..


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: BEW???? Now With Pics !!!*

name him bear....i think he'd like that. or teddy bear (teddy for short)


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: BEW???? Now With Pics !!!*

Take a couple of pictures using the flash. My ruby eyed rat's eyes always turn out red with the flash, even though his eyes look pitch black normally.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: BEW???? Now With Pics !!!*

Yeah, I second the pics with flash. I thought one of my girls had black eyes for almost a month until I caught her with a flash, and they were definitely ruby.

BEWs are really rare, and I think it's more likely he has ruby eyes.

He is definitely very freaking adorable, whatever his eye color may be!


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: BEW???? Now With Pics !!!*

I know a GREAT name...

Name him....

Mine.

Then give him too me!

I am nearly at cuteness overload here lol


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: BEW???? Now With Pics !!!*

He is SO cute!
How could you not manage to find a home for him.

What about Gabrielle (As he's white and looks like a lilttle angel, hehe)


----------



## Malta (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: BEW???? Now With Pics !!!*

OMG I think that is the CUTEST rat i've ever seen!! Ratnap time lol


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: BEW???? Now With Pics !!!*

lol thats was great lmao ive tried that and still black as ever.. I have his sister and she has ruby eyes.. ill take them together and show you what i mean.. id take a pic but my husband got the cam today... im actually positive hes a BEW ...


----------



## Katie_Renee (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: BEW???? Now With Pics !!!*

call him Berlioz.


he looks like a well respected french boy


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: BEW???? Now With Pics !!!*

can some one add a poll for the names on here that way we all can vote to name him?


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

*Re: BEW???? Now With Pics !!!*

It does not matter what color his eyes are lol! Hes so stinking cute!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: BEW???? Now With Pics !!!*

As far as I'm aware you ought to be able to edit your first post to add a poll.


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: BEW???? Now With Pics !!!*



Charlet_2007 said:


> lol thats was great lmao ive tried that and still black as ever.. I have his sister and she has ruby eyes.. ill take them together and show you what i mean.. id take a pic but my husband got the cam today... im actually positive hes a BEW ...


I don't know, you said they were ruby before right? Eyes don't change color entirely even if they darken. Do you know the background and genetics on his parents and such? That would help you determine whether it's possible BEW could be in the lines right? Could you post pictures of his parents? I think he's probably a ruby eye personally. Black eyes under lighting are actually revealed to be a dark brown with a black pupil.


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: BEW???? Now With Pics And A Name Poll!!!*

yeah... 

Mommy









Daddy









Twin Sister









Him


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: BEW???? Now With Pics And A Name Poll!!!*

ok i took pics of him with the flash and what i got i couldnt beleave!!! is that blue eyes?

With Flash









With Flash









With Flash









With Out Flash


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Hmmm. I have never heard of a blue eyed rat.

My rats with black eyes look like that when you take a picture with flash.


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

so hes a BEW like i thought in the first place?


----------



## eagleseye_rattery (Dec 15, 2007)

I breed BEW/Dalmatian rats, and see this often. The piebald spotting gene can cause decreased pigmentation in the iris. I see it rather often in my piebald kiddos, as do other breeders breeding the piebald gene.

It's nothing 'special', and no, those are not "blue eyes". They are black eyes, which were mildly diluted by markings so are giving off a lighter tint with flash. In normal light, and genetically that rat is a Black Eyed rat.

The trait is also not something that seems to be "genetic". Breeding two parents who showed that trait, but were and genetically black eyed, has never given me a whole litter of those weird "piebald eyes" as I've been calling them as a nickname. Instead no matter the litter, it's always hit or miss whether I'll get those kiddos, or regular-eyed kiddos, and since you can't even see the trait past infancy, it's nothing special IMO. 

I'm a firm believer that this is random pigment decreased by the piebald marking gene. It could hypothetically be related to odd eyes, who are also due to pigment displacement caused by markings.

Emily~


----------



## eagleseye_rattery (Dec 15, 2007)

Sparker said:


> Hmmm. I have never heard of a blue eyed rat.
> 
> My rats with black eyes look like that when you take a picture with flash.


Blue eyed rats seem to be genetically impossible. There have been a few scientific articles about that, and seems rat iris' can't dilute that way. Cataracts is the closest thing I've ever seen, or heard of for 'blue eyed' rats.


----------



## Middy (Nov 19, 2007)

He is beautiful! He is such a clean shade of white that I would be all over naming him to complement his amazing coat. Here are a few names that I personally think would suit him.

Koros (Koro) -Greek for "Pure"
Junshin (Jun for short just 'caus it is cute) -Japanese for "Innocent"
I also love the idea of the many names for 'moon'
Yue (chinese) Tsuki (japanese) or even Crescent

Just a few ideas, I love coming up with names, I spent two months choosing names for my rats the from the moment I found a breeder in my area. XD

He is just so cute~~~I can't get over it~~~


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Well I'll swear to you my Jake has brown eyes, so I'm not surprised by the grey.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Wait. What is this then?


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

the little bit of skin that on the eye i've seen that many times.. the color of the eye looks to be brown..


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

eagleseye_rattery said:


> I'm a firm believer that this is random pigment decreased by the piebald marking gene. It could hypothetically be related to odd eyes, who are also due to pigment displacement caused by markings.
> 
> Emily~



I use to have a Odd eye rat about 2 years ago when i had 70+ rats of my own.. named him oddy lol he had one black eye and one rubby eye.. beautiful rat tho..


----------



## sunbirdx (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, sounds like you got yourself a BEW!


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Interesting! Are you sure his eyes were ruby? I've never heard of a complete eye color change.


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

yeah they were ruby at the beginning..


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Phobie said:


> Wait. What is this then?


A dark/black eyed black hooded rat? XD In the right lighting you can see that black eyes are actually a dark brown (you'll be able to see the dark brown and then the darker _black_ pupil.)


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Vixie said:


> Well I'll swear to you my Jake has brown eyes, so I'm not surprised by the grey.


That's normal actually, a dark eyed rat's eyes look black in most lighting but in the right lightening you can see it's just a really dark brown (you'll be able to see the dark black pupil of the eye too.)


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

The mom and the dad of the baby are beautiful, but what are the red specks on their fur? Looks like it could be rat lice or mites. (I think rat lice is species specific and will only feed off of rats)


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Darksong17 said:


> Vixie said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'll swear to you my Jake has brown eyes, so I'm not surprised by the grey.
> ...


Oh? Well I noticed it when I got up in his face with a camera flash so that makes sense now. But it was cool to notice that because he's named after my boyfriend who also has dark brown eyes. :3


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

ledzepgirl16 said:


> The mom and the dad of the baby are beautiful, but what are the red specks on their fur? Looks like it could be rat lice or mites. (I think rat lice is species specific and will only feed off of rats)


I see what you're talking about but it doesn't look parasitic to me so much as that the fur is colored (porphyrin, dyes from something?). Also, I'm unsure of what bedding they are on. Charlet_2007 is that aspen?


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

ledzepgirl16 said:


> The mom and the dad of the baby are beautiful, but what are the red specks on their fur? Looks like it could be rat lice or mites. (I think rat lice is species specific and will only feed off of rats)


no they needed a bath at that time...


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

yeah its aspen changed over to rabbet pellets now...


----------



## eagleseye_rattery (Dec 15, 2007)

Phobie said:


> Wait. What is this then?


That is not the eye, that is the membrane AROUND the eye, and is called 'wall eye' in show standards. It's a common show fault in rats, and is hard for show breeders to breed that common fault out of their lines.

Emily~


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

well thats what i meant lol just couldn't think of the word lol membrane lol


----------



## stojio (Dec 20, 2007)

that is the most sickeningly cute thing ive ever seen...looking at it is like drinking melted marshmallow milk.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

i still say he should be bear (polar bear, teddy bear, marshmallow bear....MY bear....lol). so whats his name?


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

Somnium (som for short)


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

Since the name was my idea, I get half-custody right? :lol:


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Awww what a cutie! I wish I had one dumbo girl or a boy ^^


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a BEW female dumbo of my own. Her sister is an American blue bareback dumbo with a headspot. They are both gorgeous. 

http://rodererattery.150m.com/bios/niobe.html
http://rodererattery.150m.com/bios/athme.html


----------

